# Happy Birthday fredtgreco, WaywardNowHome



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 10-24-2010:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden)
-WaywardNowHome (born 1988, Age: 22)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2010)

Bah! Fred is a spry 41 years old today. Hidden indeed!


----------



## Wayne (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday, oh hidden aged one!
And you too, young-un! (22! wow! youth is wasted on the young)


----------



## baron (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Fred.

Happy Birthday, WaywardNowHome.


----------



## dudley (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my PB brothers Fred and Joel Lee.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday, brothers!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday, brothers!

Fred, may you be blessed in your heavy denominational burdens in addition to your pastoral duties.


----------



## TimV (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy bday, Pastor!!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday brothers!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> 2 members are celebrating their birthday on 10-24-2010:
> 
> -fredtgreco (Age: hidden)
> -WaywardNowHome (born 1988, Age: 22)
> ...


 Thanks, all, for the birthday wishes. Hate to be a nit-picker, but somehow the PB messed up with its script. My birthday is actually tomorrow, October 25. That is what is my profile, so I don't know what happened. But I will take the well wishes of the saints anyway!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------

